# [Usertest] Noctua NH-C12P



## rabensang (26. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*



Einleitung
Spezifikationen
Features
Verpackung/Lieferumfang
Verarbeitung/Details
Montage
Testaufbau
Testsystem
Testergebnisse
Fazit




*Einleitung:*

Der österreichische Hersteller Noctua hat seinen Namen über die Jahre mit hochwertigen, leistungsstarken und leisen Kühlern geprägt. Die Firma entstand aus einer Kooperation der taiwanesischen Marke Kolink und dem österreichischen Distributor Rascom. Die enge Zusammenarbeit mit dem landeseigenen Institut für Wärmeübertragung und Ventilatorentechnik (ÖIWV), ermöglich dank modernster, wissenschaftlicher Meß-, Simulations- und Berechnungstechnologien, ständige Forschung und Entwicklung. Die Noctua Produkte werden stetig aktualisiert und auf den neusten Stand gebracht. Neben dem NH-U12P Tower-Kühler, erweitert der NH-C12P die Produktpallette um ein edles Modell in Top-Down Bauweise. Wie sich der Testproband schlägt, zeigt sich in diesem Review.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Spezifikationen:*
*
Kühlkörper:*



*Sockelkompatibilität:* LGA 775, AM2, AM2+, AM3 /  Intel LGA1156/LGA1366 auf Anfrage
*Taktfrequenzen:*      Für alle Taktfrequenzen freigegeben.
*Abmessungen:* 114(H) x 126(B) x 152(T)mm (mit Lüfter)
*Gewicht:* 550 g      (ohne Lüfter), 730 g (mit Lüfter)
*Material:* Kupfer      (Boden und Heat-Pipes), Aluminium (Kühlrippen), verlötet & vernickelt
*Lüfter-Kompatibilität:*      120x120x25mm / 120x120x38mm
*Garantie:* 6      Jahre

Lüfter:


*Format:* -      120x120x25 mm
*Lagertyp:* -      SSO-Bearing
*Blattgeometrie:* - Nine      Blade Design mit VCN
*Umdrehungsgeschw. (+/-10%):* - 1300 RPM
*Umdrehungsgeschw. mit L.N.A. (+/-10%):* - 1100 RPM
*U**mdrehungsgeschw. mit U.L.N.A. (+/-10%):* - 900 RPM
*Volumenstrom:* - 92,3      m³/h
*Volumenstrom mit L.N.A.:* - 78,5 m³/h
*Volumenstrom mit U.L.N.A.:* - 63,4 m³/h
*Geräuschentwicklung:* - 19,8 dB(A)
*Geräuschentwicklung mit L.N.A.:* - 16,9 dB(A)
*Geräuschentwicklung mit U.L.N.A.:* - 12,6 dB(A)
*Statischer Druck:* - 1,68 mm H2O
*Statischer Druck mit L.N.A.:* - 1,43 mm H2O
*Statischer Druck mit U.L.N.A.:* - 1,21 mm H2O
*Leistungsaufnahme:* - 1,08 W
*Stromstärke:* - 0,09 A
*Betriebsspannung:* - 12 V
*MTBF:* - >      150.000 h
*Garantie:* 6 Jahre

*
Wärmeleitpaste:*



*Inhalt:* 1,4ml      (für mindestens 15 Anwendungen)
*Dichte:* 2,49g/cm³
*Farbe:* Grau
*Empfohlene Lagerzeit:* bis zu 2 Jahre
*Empfohlene Nutzungsdauer (auf der CPU):* bis zu 3 Jahre
*Maximale Betriebstemperatur:* -50°C bis +110°C
*Empfohlene Betriebstemperatur:* -40°C bis +90°C
 
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Features:*




> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle: Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Verpackung / Lieferumfang:*

  Die Verpackung kommt Noctua-typisch zum Endkunden - Blau, braun und weiß sind die prägenden Farben der Marke. Die Verpackung enthält sehr viele Informationen, wirkt aber nicht überfüllt oder unästhetisch. Anhand der vielen Angaben, könnte man den Kauf daran entscheiden. Auf Front und Rückseite befinden sich die Features des Produkts und ein Sichtfenster, das einen Blick auf den Lüfter freigibt. Ein weiteres befindet sich in der rechten Seite, zusammen mit den detailierten Maßen und der Abbildung zur SecuFirm Befestigung. Rechts dagegen steht die Produktbeschreibung in verschiedenen Sprachen, darunter auch deutsch. Den Deckel zieren die Heatsink und Fan Spezifikationen sowie ausgewählte Produktbilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 
  Nach dem öffnen der Verpackung, lassen sich zwei Kartons entnehmen. In dem einen befindet sich der Kühler, plus Lüfter und im anderen das gut sortierte Befestigungsmaterial bzw. das Zubehör. Beim NH-C12P liegen nur vollwertige und ausgesuchte Komponenten bei. Zum einen kann man auf die ausgezeichnete Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste zurückgreifen und sich andererseits  über den geräuscharmen und starken NF-P12 Lüfter freuen. Für diesen können beide Volt-Adapter genutzt werden, die die Drehzahl reduzieren und somit die Lautstärke nochmals senken. Die gut sortierten Teile der Befestigung ermöglichen einen einfachen und benutzerfreundlichen Einbau. Das Übrige erledigt die sehr gut verständliche, aber englische Bedienungsanleitung. Ein kleines Highlight stellt der vernickelte Schraubendreher dar, der ebenfalls dem Zubehör beiliegt.

  Hier eine detailierte Zubehör-Liste:


1x Noctua      "NH-C12P"
 1x Noctua NF-P12  120x120x25mm Lüfter
1x Anleitung
1x Low-Noise      Adapter für Lüfter
1x      Ultra-Low-Noise Adapter für Lüfter
 1x Montagekit AMD AM2/AM3
1x Montagekit      Intel LGA 775
1x NT-H1      Wärmeleitpaste
2x      Montagebügel für die Lüfter
2x Silicon-Streifen für die Lüfter
4x      Montageschraube für Montagekits
2x      Federschraube zur Montage
1x      Schraubendreher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Verarbeitung / Details:*

  Der Noctua NH-C12P reiht sich in den Top-Down Bereich ein. Das bedeutet, dass der Lüfter vertikal auf dem Kühler sitzt.  Dadurch erreicht man geringe Bauhöhen und kühlt zusätzlich das Mainboard.

  Die Ableitung der Wärme übernehmen sechs 6mm Heatpipes, die gleichmäßig nebeneinander in den Alulamellen verteilt sind. Somit kühlt der Fan alle Heatpipes gleichmäßig.  Für eine noch bessere Mainboardkühlung hat der Hersteller an beiden Seiten Aussparungen gelassen, die ebenfalls die Montage stark vereinfachen. Der NH-C12P besteht neben den sechs Heatpipes aus 44 stabilen Alulamellen und einer massiven Bodenplatte. Noctua schwimmt gegen den Strom und verzichtet auf eine Produktionskosten sparende Direct-Touch Technik, bei der die Heatpipes direkt auf der CPU aufliegen. Das bringt eine bessere Stabilität und der Kühler funktioniert auf  jedem Sockel fast gleich gut, denn er ist nicht für eine spezielle Heatspreader-Größe konzipiert. Die Bodenplatte kann die Hitze gleichmäßig an die Heatpipes weitergeben. Bei der Direct Touch Technik müssen alle Heatpipes bedeckt sein, damit der Kühler sein volles Potenzial ausspielen kann. 

  Ebenfalls von Vorteil: Die Alulamellen sind mit den Heatpipes verlötet. Bei starken Temperarturänderungen kann sich das positiv, gegenüber gesteckten Fins, auf die Leistung auswirken. Das Verlöten 
ist jedoch nicht nur für die unmittelbare thermische Performance wichtig, 
sondern vor allem auch dafür, dass die Leistung des Kühlers über längere 
Zeiträume konstant bleibt. Das weit verbreitete Pressverfahren hat den 
Nachteil, dass sich durch die unterschiedlichen Ausdehnungskoeffizienten 
von Kupfer und Aluminium die Steckverbindung insbesondere bei starkem 
Thermal Cycling über längere Zeiträume etwas lockern kann. Das hat dann 
natürlich einen teils erheblichen Abfall bei der Kühlleistung zur Folge.

  Der Kühler ist rundum sehr gut verarbeitet. Die Heatpipes haben ordentliche und saubere Abschlüsse, die Alulamellen sind nicht scharf und sehr stabil. Kleine Rillen in der planen und gut verarbeiteten Bodenplatte, sorgen für optimale Kompatibilität mit verschiedenen Wärmeleitpasten und verringern die Gefahr ungleichmäßiger Verteilung, sowie von Lufteinschlüssen. Noctua gestaltet die Optik des Kühlers sehr edel und anschaulich. Das eingeprägte Logo sorgt für den Rest.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Montage:*

Beide Montagesysteme sind in der ausführlichen und bebilderten Anleitung sehr detailiert beschrieben. Andere Sprachen sind hier verfügbar:


Deutsch
Englisch
Spanisch
Französisch
 


  Um zu wissen ob der NH-U12P auf das jeweilige Mainboard passt, gibt es hier eine vorbildliche und gut gepflegte Kompatibilitäsliste:*Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!
* 
     Je nach dem in welcher Umgebung der Kühler zum Einsatz kommt, liegen Vibrationsdämpfer und Spannungsadapter bei.

*

Sockel 775:* 

 Zuerst werden die beiden Befestigungswinkel von unten an die Bodenplatte des NH-C12P geschraubt. Wie bei jedem Kühler ohne Push-Pins, erfolgt die Montage mit einer Backplate. Diese sitzt auf der Rückseite des Mainboards und wird mit Hilfe zweier Montagebrücken, welche sich auf der Prozessorseite befinden, verschraubt. Vor dem Befestigen muss man jedoch entschieden haben, in welche Richtung der Kühler zeigen soll. Zur finalen Montage wird der NH-C12P nun mittels zweier Federschrauben an den zwei Montagebrücken fixiert. Ganz zuletzt muss der Lüfter mit den beiliegenden Drahtspangen am Kühler angebracht werden. Zuvor sollte man die beiden Silikonstreifen auf den Kühlrippen aufkleben, um Vibrationen zu vermeiden.

  Zur Installation des NH-U12P muss das Mainboard ausgebaut werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
*
Sockel AM2(+)/AM3:*

Wie bei der Sockel 775 Montage auch, müssen zwei Montagewinkel von unten an die Bodenplatte des NH-C12P geschraubt werden. Jedoch sollte man hier schon entscheiden in welche Richtung der Kühler verbaut wird, da es zwei Arten Winkel gibt. Jetzt verschraubt man die mitgelieferte Backplate für Sockel AM2(+) mit den Montagebrücken und befestigt den Kühler durch die beiden Federschrauben auf der CPU. Zu guter letzt noch den Lüfter und die Silikonstreifen installieren.

 Anders als beim Sockel 775, ist es nicht nötig das Mainboard auszubauen, da die Montagebrücken auch mit der Stockplate verschraubt werden können. Zur besseren Handhabung und ordentlichem Halt empfiehlt es sich die Hauptplatine auszubauen und die von Noctua mitgelieferte Backplate zu benutzen.



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Testaufbau:*

Alle Kühler werden auf einem offenen Teststand, ohne unterstützende Gehäuse-Lüfter geprüft und zeigen somit ihre reine Leistung. Als Unterlage dient ein Maximus II Formula von Asus und ein Q6600, der mit verschiedenen Taktraten und Spannungen betrieben wird. 

Jeder Kühler durchläuft einen Test mit seinem Standardlüfter und einem Einheitslüfter. Dadurch erkennt man die vom Hersteller erwartete Leistung bzw. die reine Kühlerleistung. Als Einheitsfan kommt der Noctua NF-P12 zum Einsatz und wird bei Kühlern ohne Lüfter, als Standardfan verwendet. Dieser läuft mit verschiedenen Drehzahlen. Als Wärmeleitpaste dient die Noctua NT-H1.

Falls möglich, werden 2 Noctua Lüfter am Kühler befestigt.

Alle Kerne des Prozessors werden mit Prime auf 100% ausgelastet. Das Programm läuft solange, bis sich die Temperatur nicht mehr ändert. Danach wird die Kerntemperatur mit Hilfe von HWMonitor ausgelesen, ein Mittelwert gebildet und die Lufttemperatur abgezogen. Dadurch errechnet sich die Delta-Temperatur. 

Um die CPU zu schonen, wird bei niedrigen Drehzahlen nur bis 3,3 GHz bzw. 1,3 Volt getestet.



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Testsystem:*



*Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Asus Maximus II Formula
G.Skill 4GB DDR2-800
XFX Geforce GTX 260 Black Edition
Corsair TX650W*​ 


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Testergebnisse:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Obwohl der NH-C12P der Top-Down-Bauweise entspricht, kühlt er den Quad Core zuverlässig und ohne Problem auch im übertakteten Zustand. Einige Tower-Modelle müssen sich hier sogar geschlagen geben. Selbst mit reduzierter Drehzahl bleibt die Leistung weiter auf einem hohen Niveau. Bei beiden Geschwindigkeiten ist der Lüfter kaum hörbar und sticht nicht aus dem System heraus.

  Die System-Temperatur lag ständig 5-7°C unter der, die bei Tower-Kühler Benutzung herrschte.



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Fazit:*

  Die Qualität des Noctua spricht für sich. Der Hersteller unterstreicht mit diesem Produkt seine Philosophie und liefert einen edlen und vor allem leisen CPU-Kühler ab. Trotz seiner Bauweise vermag der NH-C12P auch übertaktete  Quad Cores souverän zu kühlen und braucht sich hinter den Tower-Modellen nicht zu verstecken. Das komplette Paket wirkt durchdacht und liefert alles Wichtige mit.   Neben dem  NF-P12 Fan und der NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste liegen nur hochwertig produzierte Komponenten bei. Außerdem punktet der Kühler mit seiner Leistung, Verarbeitung und Kompatibilität. Die Tatsache, dass der Österreicher auch in kleine Gehäuse und HTPC´s passt, lässt sein Einsatzgebiet deutlich wachsen. Der Noctua NH-C12P ist daher uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert.


_______________________________________________________________

*Den Noctua NH-C12P bei caseking.de kaufen....*

_______________________________________________________________

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
​


----------



## rabensang (26. September 2009)

Bilder


----------



## rabensang (26. September 2009)

Bilder²


----------



## rabensang (26. September 2009)

Bilder³


----------



## rabensang (26. September 2009)

Test ist final


----------



## rabensang (28. September 2009)

Kleines Update noch hinzugefügt.


----------

